# Dive Buddy for Saturday



## BigBen (Dec 16, 2007)

I want to go diving on Saturday. The weather looks to be nice, but my friend who I was going to start diving with is out of town. I have a boat and all my own gear. I just need an experienced diver or two who want to go. I have been certified for 18yrs, but have not gone in the past 4. I went to the pool a few weeks ago to do a refresher and it came back easily. I thought we could dive somethingshallow like the 3 barges first, and then move on to something else. In addition, my wife got me a speargun for christmas so I am up for spearing a few if you have a gun too. PM me if you are interested.

--Ben


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang BigBen! You just missed out! I'm going with DKdiver ibut his boat is already full! It is soposed to be perfect out tommorow!

I think there was a couple other people looking to go on here. Good luck gettin out! Make sure to post some pics of the first fish you slay with the new gun!


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Clay...THANKS FOR THE INVITE>...ASS!


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

BigBen let me know when you are going out again i would be glad to go out and kill some shit with you.

Remember keep those tips sharp


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa Haa rumple!! It wasnt my boat and it was full when I got the word! But we WILL get out soon and kill sumtin!!!!

Maybe oneday Ill even get m new lower unit on one of my motors and get my cat back in the water. Seems like just one financilal setback after another though!


----------

